# Thank You All...



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Obviously it's a time of reflection as January is every year. Last year I made sure to thank everyone on the board for the great year 2005 was. Looking back on 2006 I think about how the people on this board rallied around Zac and Chelsea and it renewed my faith in people, which is something I admit I had become pretty skeptical of.

I was disturbed tonight to see Mont's reason for the recent server upgrade. You may notice that some of the forums are gone as a result of people just crossing the line. That's very sad and I hope it makes everyone realize this board is a priviledge.

On the photography board in particular I have never seen anyone provide commentary that wasn't constructive and positive. Please continue to maintain the decorum that we've established and remember it's hard to ask for help when you don't understand the how's and why's.

Thanks for all the compliments and feedback on my images this year. They weren't all winners by any means, but thanks for making me feel like they were. There's also something very special about getting compliments all the way from New Zealand (thanks Koru this last one's for you).

It was also great to meet many of you in person, although it's weird to meet someone you think you already know. The sun's coming up on a New Year, let's keep the momentum going...


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Very well put, Rusty. It was a pleasure meeting you. Your pics have inspired me to push on and expand my horizons. Looking back, I realize a lot of the stuff I learned back in the 70's I have forgotten so I need to brush up on my skills. IMHO, I think you have inspired others also and that is good. I keep seeing others post pictures that seem to be getting better and better. Thanks for your contributions.
Mike


----------



## galbayfisher (May 28, 2004)

I agree with Rusty 100%. This forum is very special IMHO because we truly aspire to grow and take ourselves to a higher level in this craft/hobby. I have seen the forum grow too in asking for and giving constructive critiques of our shots. We may not all be right but at least it gives us some options, some new things to try.

I remember when this forum first started and people were posting in other forums to try and get them to post on this one. Don't think that's a problem anymore. 

Here's to good picture taking and good fishing and to SEEING God's creation, our family and friends a little clearer in 2007.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

It was a good day, just a month or so ago, when I found this **Photography** addition to my usual 2cool haunts. Pleasant, knowledgeable people and just as helpful as anyone could be to a newcomer. 

Rusty, I didn't know that you were the "moderator" or "leader" or whatever...but I did quickly see the quality of your shots..and that would have been enough for me, anyhow. 

Thanks for running a great site. I run a little one for Carolina Skiff owners..and I know how people can be people at times.

Thanks for having me, Rich
p.s. Oh yes...tell me again how Koru EVER found this group. I love her comments and input. It's even more fun when they come from "down under". RG


----------



## jferrell1211 (May 18, 2006)

Rusty...many many thanks to you and all the others who frequent this forum....I am in debt to all of you for inspiring me to go ahead and take the leap and get a decent camera....well, it was a Christmas gift to my wife!!!, but I'm going to be "borrowing" it some.....(I got her the Sony A100)....the camera is WAY smarter than we are right now!!! but with the helpful "how to" posts and the images that you guys post.....I can hardly stand to put that thing down! 

Thanks again to everyone....keep posting.....those of us who are newbies to photography NEED and enjoy your work....and tips....

Sincerely,

Jerry


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

I have been awed by a many of Rusty's pictures thanks fella for some sunshine when its not expected.This is a great site lets keep it that way.


----------



## pelican (May 22, 2004)

Very nice post, Rusty. As you've said, this is a special forum on a great site. I've really enjoyed seeing your beautiful shots, along with many other ongoing contributors here ... I could include some names but won't so I don't leave any of you special folks out. 

It's also been a pleasure watching both the forum grow and people expanding their skills by trying new things ... how cool. Keep up the good work everybody and thanks to all for sharing your pics and tips.

Bob


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Rusty, do me a favor. Look through your culls (I know you have to have at least one or two) and find one of those pictures where your foot slipped right as you snapped the shutter and blured the image or something. Post that picture just to reassure us you're still human! 

I'd love to hear some commentary from you on some of your shots on how you prepared for the picture. Research, finding locations, all the stuff you must do before you ever snap the shutter. I rather doubt the picture above was taken as the result of a casual stroll on the beach. It just doesn't look like an accident.

I really appreciate your attitude of helping us learn. Thanks for the lessons and inspiration! Arlon


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Hopefully 2007 will be another great year down here in the Photography Board. The PAD/PAW could become a great thread, especially if constructive criticism is solicited and taken.

The best thing about having Rusty around is that he tries to get us out of our (okay my) lazy habits and work for a picture once in a while.

Now about those installments of the photography guide...


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Great Group*

MTS -You'll probably remember I lost interest in photography years ago. It's been 22 months since my switch to digital and I couldn't be happier about it. The feedback I get here make me want to get better - the benefit is absolutely mutual. It was a pleasure to meet you as well...except the part where you broke my camera 

galbayfisher - The number don't lie. If you take a look at the forums home page we're pretty popular. I don't know if I've ever heard someone say they don't enjoy looking at nice pictures. Hello Humble -- Class of '80 here.

richg99 - as Barkley said "I'm not a role model", not an admin or moderator for the boards. Chances are I've taken more bad images than any of you. Helping people here (and I hope I do) helps me debug my stuff as well. Asking questions without a doubt is the best way to learn anything. As for Koru I'm sure we'll be hearing how we were found shortly.

Jerry - Another NE Houston connection. My Dad was the Cleveland Chamber of Commerce president for years working for Kirby up there. Please tell us all about the Alpha, since it basically replaced the model I shot with now. Great time to have a new toy.

noo-noo - I was very upset yesterday that Mont had to do what he did. This board (2cool) was created by a group that defected from another board because there were so any bad attitudes there. The challenge on the photo board is that critique is a component yet the people here always manage to be constructive. You shouldn't have to ask people to be mature. I just wanted to reinforce the good job that's been done here in the past.

Bob - Thank for "volunteering" to take ownership in the contest. Guys this stuff takes time and everyone that's participated in the contest owes pelican a 'thank you".

Arlon - I started a blooper thread a couple of months ago and there were a few before that. I see photo shoots alot like fishing, there's an element you can contol and an element you can't. Learn how to control what you can and the opportunities will come. Keep the macro stuff coming.


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

Well stated Rusty. I don't get to spend as much time around here as I use to. The business end is picking up and keeping from me from participating as much as I'd like but it's this board that renewed my photographic interests and helped me to hone in on my skills beyond just fishing photos. 

I will always think of this board as home and want to thank everyone, new and old friends, for making that a reality. I continue to see improvements in everyone's work and the best ("The Rustmeister") keeps on getting better and better. Can't wait to see what awaits this board in 2007.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Jferrel Congratulations on the Sony A100. Don't forget that many Minolta AF lenses will work on that camera. So, when you go shopping for add-ons....that should expand your options. I'll try to find the Sony site that lists the matching lenses. I have a Minolta maxxum 3x sitting on the shelf. It has three lenses that could be moved over to a A100, if I ever get tired of my Sony DSC H5. 
regards, Richg99


----------



## chicapesca (Jun 7, 2004)

Well said Rusty. I too was upset by what ever happened that Mont had to deal with. He has done an excellent job with this site, and it is a place that I feel comfortable visiting every day. As far as this forum, well it feels like family with some common interests. I appreciate the opportunity to post my pics, and provide feedback on everyone elses work. Thanks for your guidance and inspiration!


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks for you post Rusty. Well said.


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*Rusty*

Thanks for all the great shots you give us. It gives me something to strive for. This forum has been very helpful to me and many others to just relax, look at some great shots. It gets us off the couch to grab our cameras and hunt for something interesting to shoot.
SH


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I too just am getting back into photo's. I did a lot in 70s and 80s but quit with the problem of always getting photos developed properly. Since digital, you can take and take and is not expensive after getting camera.

I love the photo in this post, it is awsome. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

There are times when the reins just have to be pulled tight when you're running a website. Misunderstandings and outbreaks of war are declared more often on the 'net than anywhere else in the world and sometimes it's a necessary evil to demolish something once started with great intentions in mind, in order to salvage the best and keep it humming in a good way.

It happens all over the 'net, on pretty much ALL forums where there is a large membership and a diverse level of interests. It's just part of life and the quicker and most efficiently it is dealt with, the better. If left, it can snowball and well, as we know, much unpleasantness can occur.

2006 for me was full of ups and downs and slipped in some level playing fields here and there too. One of the ups was when my friend -JAW- introduced me into the middle of a bunch of Texans on a fishing and hunting site. I mean, me?! The last time I held a fishing rod was probably somewhere near 15 years ago and about the only thing I hunt for are my batteries for my hearing aides that wedge themselves into the dark corners of my wallet. So why here?

Well, it's because he knew this place was a great place to spend time, a great place to grow and learn and develop skills that might *will* one day see me going places. What he didn't perhaps realise was that not only are my skills growing but also something far deeper, my spirit. How could it fail to grow when I'm amongst a group of people who care about each other, who help each other and who enjoy sharing themselves with me, because in each and every photo that I see posted on this board, I see a little tiny piece of you - and I have to say, the views have been superb.

Rusty, put your photography Out There in the faces of the World At Large, and you'll be guaranteed compliments from all over the world.

That goes for the majority of photos I've seen here posted by _everyone_. Don't be afraid, share yourselves and your 'focus of view' around, you all have so much wonderful stuff to say.

We don't all have to be photographers of huge ability, owning huge pieces of equipment to be able to have our say through what we see at the end of our lens. We speak with each photo we share.

And sometimes, we can managed a few words to expand the photo so nothing is missed...









*A new day*

Footprints of yesterday
leave shadows on the edge,
reflections of the past
replaced each dawn
with promises of beauty
in a new day.

(Thank you Rusty, for another beautiful photo. rosesm )


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks Rusty, another wonderful photo, and a great post by everyone. 

Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## NurseD-bait (Oct 2, 2004)

what a beautiful photograph and poem..... renewing my hope for this year!!!!


----------



## General CoolBro (Jun 13, 2005)

Thanks Rusty, IMO you have the gift to inspire. An awesome gift to say the least.
I have not had a chance to post lately but I hope to learn and plan to share more soon.
All photos were great this year and many touched the heart. Sometimes a photo can make you feel as if it is looking right back into the depths of your soul. Any photo can do that for different people. You can't be touched unless we share. This forum helps do that and I am thankful for it along with it's many lessons.
Rusty, you hit my soul a couple of times this year as did some others. Thank you.

GCB


----------

